# Pray for Lt. Robert Collins and PFC Anthony Blount killed in Iraq



## Getursmokeon

My brother in Law LT. John F. Parsons (Aggie) lost 2 really close friends in yesterday Northern Iraq to a road side bomb near where the are stationed. Please pray for Lt. Robert Collins and PFC Anthony Blount and thier families, also pray for the others injured in a cowardly bombing. I can't wait for the safe return my brother in law and of all our soldiers.


----------



## Reel Time

Prayers sent.


----------



## REELING 65

Prayers sent.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Prayers sent


----------



## reeltimer

sorry to here that. prayers sent.


----------

